
Query Java source code with plain SQL - lukaseder
https://github.com/benas/jcql
======
mooreds
I haven't downloaded this and played with it, but if it lives up to the docs,
it's a great way to do analysis on a codebase in a way that can be easily
shared (just share the sql statement, and .db file, if appropriate) and is
more standard than tools like pmd.

